# Pup don't lie



## hemionus (Aug 23, 2009)

If he's low in the front you better be ready, the birds are close. He hit this one hard and fast enough his leg was all twisted.


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

Man that's a great picture of your pup in the snow.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

That is a *really* good picture. I went out today and kicked up a covey of 10-15 and one single, but I don't have a dog so I was caught off guard both times and didn't get a shot.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Good looking dog!


----------



## scoutm (Jul 29, 2014)

Beautiful dog. Love to watch a good dog work.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

Very cool!


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

That's just sexy!
(dumb kopf disclaimer = in a simply platonic non beastial way)


----------



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

great pic!


----------

